# Oberhasli wether/buck kids in NW Ohio



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have some very correct American Oberhasli wether kids that would be great working goats. Bottle raised on a CAE prevention program, and super friendly! They have been in a barn with a large outdoor dog since birth, so they are used to him. Asking $75 each, pictures available. They are about 3 weeks old. SO PRETTY!


----------



## laughinggoat (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been pondering getting two wethers, preferably Oberhaslis.
I'd like to see some pictures and learn where you live.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Her are some of them  We are in Delta, Oh. They are super friendly.:smile:


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi
I just bought 2 baby goats from this breeder. They are the best goats ever. Super friendly and the breader really cares about all the babies. Anyone who is interested in a baby goat right now should definitely buy from her. Love the babies thanks so much. She goes above and beyond for her babies!!!!!!! (Eli and Monty)


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the good words Kelly! And I am so thrilled the boys are doing well for you! Keep me posted on their training


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

Whew. Dodged a bullet. Too close to here


----------

